# Do you think are the best?



## Vack (May 28, 2010)

I have found these beauties in the Net:

Collings SJ Indian | Handmade Instruments from Austin, TX

Ryan Signature Photo Gallery

Guitar Appointments

Maton Guitars - Superb acoustic, electric and custom built guitars - Australia's own guitar maker - Stage Series

I read in Spain Collings is probably the best acoustic guitar. 

If I trust on the pics definitively Ryan seems to be the most beautiful guitar I've ever seen. But this is something only visual.

What do you think?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Vack said:


> What do you think?


I like Collings a lot, but I think there are many more choices you should consider. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Vack (May 28, 2010)

Perphaps I didn't mean well. In that range of prizes sadly I cannot think about consider these guitars. The thread is only to know opinions about these brands, as perhaps you would like to know something about ferrari, lambourghini, porsche aston martin only for knowing other thoughts.

Thanx anyway


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

The Ryans are the Lambroghini's of these choices, I have a few friend saround the world that make some excellent hand builts also, this is my friend Tim Mcknight [ACOUSTIC GUITARS by MCKNIGHT GUITARS ] ( his wife Mary is a very wonderful person to talk guitars with also ) lucky him. And my friend who lives very close to me Rob Bustos [ Paragon Guitars - Home ] he has built some to die for and there are many other friends also who build some great instruments I fell very lucky to know so many.
I also posted a list of guitar makers for those who enjoy to drool, please look them over Vack and you will see so many great names and so many missing great names.
The Guitar Wall
Enjoy.ship


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Ship...I like your guitar wall, very nice. Thanks for the link!

Start with a new or used guitar with a half decent resale price or trade value. No sense buying a liability or a piece of junk. To that end, this means at least a mid-level guitar with at least a solid top. These days there are some great deals on very good all (or almost all) solid factory made guitars, and there are some great one-off builders from very reasonably priced to over the top expensive.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

*The Guitar Wall* is definitely a cool site to check out.
Of the few links I hit, Hot Strings Guitar Shop is 
worth checking out if your a luthier or even want
some pointers. I found the 50 guitar tools you can build
page interesting.


----------



## Vack (May 28, 2010)

Thanx ship. Wonderful page The wall. Imagine I am watching at this at the same time Spanish football match against Honduras is playing in that moment!!!!!

Thank you again


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

When it comes to looks in an acoustic guitar, I personally feel there is not enough variation to say one is much nicer than another. A good spruce top is a good spruce top and mahogany sides are, well, just another guitar with mahogany sides. The real, real nice ones are noticeably nicer than the cheap ones but many are just another nice looking acoustic, IMHO.


----------



## Wallmaster (Jun 24, 2010)

Ship of fools said:


> The Ryans are the Lambroghini's of these choices, I have a few friend saround the world that make some excellent hand builts also, this is my friend Tim Mcknight [ACOUSTIC GUITARS by MCKNIGHT GUITARS ] ( his wife Mary is a very wonderful person to talk guitars with also ) lucky him. And my friend who lives very close to me Rob Bustos [ Paragon Guitars - Home ] he has built some to die for and there are many other friends also who build some great instruments I fell very lucky to know so many.
> I also posted a list of guitar makers for those who enjoy to drool, please look them over Vack and you will see so many great names and so many missing great names.
> The Guitar Wall
> Enjoy.ship


Thanks for mentioning The Guitar Wall. As the founder and publisher of The Guitar Wall platform I'm happy to extend our support for Guitars Canada, especially since so many Canadian guitar builders are wall space owners of quite a few of 1000+ spaces already.

All the best,

Jeff

Jeffrey D Brown
Wallmaster
TheGuitarWall.com


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Jeff thanks for the endorsment, its one of my very favorite places to hang during the day and see so many names that I have either met in person or on the net and shared my love of acoustics over the years and its the Wall that has made a lot of that happen.
We may be a touch quieter up here Jeff but you'll find a great love for all acoustics and guitar builders as you would through out the world here in Canada, so if someone new shows up on the wall how about a shout out and a link to their builds.Ship


----------



## Wallmaster (Jun 24, 2010)

Ship of fools said:


> Hey Jeff thanks for the endorsment, its one of my very favorite places to hang during the day and see so many names that I have either met in person or on the net and shared my love of acoustics over the years and its the Wall that has made a lot of that happen.
> We may be a touch quieter up here Jeff but you'll find a great love for all acoustics and guitar builders as you would through out the world here in Canada, so if someone new shows up on the wall how about a shout out and a link to their builds.Ship


Will do. BTW... we're building a new, dedicated Big Guitar Wall for Michael Dunn Art Guitars, one of my favorite (and very unique) builders up there. Should be up later this week... 

Jeff


----------

